# Feral is released!



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yesterday I released a pigeon that I helped from a bridge where she could have been crushed and she was too weak to fly.

After feeding her and letting her rest In peace she started to fly around the house and she looked so healthy and happy.

Well I cant keep every happy pigeon at my house so I had to put her back In the wild.

I released her at a church where there are other pigeons she flew right up to them and one cooed to her to say hi lol.

Even tho she's In the wild I can still come and viset her and bring her seeds.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Way to go Christina. That's what it is all about


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Feels good dosn't it?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for giving this feral pigeon a chance for a happy life!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

christina11 said:


> Yesterday I released a pigeon that I helped from a bridge where she could have been crushed and she was too weak to fly.
> 
> After feeding her and letting her rest In peace she started to fly around the house and she looked so healthy and happy.
> 
> ...


Great job Christina! They are so easy to keep, as they become attached so quickly to us and it's hard to let them go. Good for you for releasing her and helping her in the first place


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I'm glad you helped this pigeon out*

and she is happy and healthly.. Thanks for caring....

Andi


----------

